# Changing Availability???? HELP



## TheoHasTheZoomie (May 26, 2020)

I need to change my availability to match my other job's schedule since no one in office will help make a schedule with me. Where can I go to change my availability online?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2020)

My time at the store & tell your tl. It will take 2 weeks if approved.


----------



## TheCartGuy (May 26, 2020)

My time self-service at the store. For better or worse, it's up to your ETL and/or STL to approve it (all stores are different about availability changes).


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2020)

Not workday.  Go to mytime self service on Workbench quick links.  Any team member who has been there for a couple months can show you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Not workday.  Go to mytime self service on Workbench quick links.  Any team member who has been there for a couple months can show you.


Corrected.


----------

